# Need Housing at Chapman?



## Cathcarter (Aug 16, 2008)

Two Female Chapman Grad Students Looking for 3rd Roommate ASAP!

One room available in AMAZING 2 story 3 bedroom/3 bathroom FURNISHED townhouse in gated community in the hills (with great views of the city!) 

The room available has direct patio access and private bathroom. It is furnished with a desk, bed, birch wood dresser, and floor lamp... can take or leave furniture - whatever you'd like!

About Townhouse:
It has a big sunny living room with vaulted ceilings, hardwood floors and fireplace, huge outdoor patio, kitchen with all new appliances, granite countertops and water purifier. Washer and dryer in house. Central A/C. Pet friendly with deposit.

About complex:
-gated with 24 hour guard
-swimming pool and spa jacuzzi
-parking available 

About us: We're 22 and 24, both Chapman grad students studying film. We're clean, responsible, friendly, easygoing, respectful and looking for the same. We'd love to live with another grad student or young professional, male or female. We like to go out, drink occasionally, don't smoke (outdoor smoker is ok) and don't do drugs. 

House is off Chapman Ave. a few miles up the road from Chapman University. Available Now!

We look forward to meeting you!!!

Catherine and Amanda


----------



## Cathcarter (Aug 16, 2008)

P.S. Respond to babco101@chapman.edu. Thanks!


----------



## Winterreverie (Aug 16, 2008)

Will vouch for these girls. I LOVE them... And the house is great. You will need transportation from there though (Bike or car) not walking distance.


----------

